# Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??



## cansahin (1. Juli 2007)

|wavey:Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler???
Und habt ihr favoriten??? 
Ich hab nach no nie nen Rapala ausprobiert#d deswegen könnt ihr mir bestimmte empfehlen mit bild wenn möglich danke. :vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Was meinst Du mit Favouriten? Der jeweilige Wobbler ist eigentlich eher Gewässer abhängig.

Es geht hie eher um Deine Art der Führung die Du beforzugst oder eben an das jeweilige Gewässer:

Flachläufer
Sinker
Schwimmer

Farben usw ist reine Gewässer und Taesfrage.

Ansonsten kann ich zu Rapala nur sagen, sind top aber auch recht teuer.


----------



## HeikoMark (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Hy, 
ja auch ich bin noch recht unerfahren und neu dabei aber ich habe 3-4 Rapalla und muss sagen die sind überdurschnittlich gut aber nicht billig. Ich empfehle den zweiteiligen und den normalen Rapalla Farbe "FIRETIGER" der geht gut vor allem bei trüben oder schattigem Wetter. 
Ich habe Sie in der Version schätze mal so max. 12 cm und kleiner .

Gruss
HeikoMark@web.de


----------



## E.S.O.X (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Hab meinen bisher größten Zander(10 Pf.) auf einen Husky Jerk in 12cm gefangen. Farbe: CLN. Das spricht doch für sich.
Insgesamt empfinde ich Rapala Wobbler in mittleren- kleinen Größen nicht als Weitwurfwunder, da der Luftwiderstand bzgl. Eigengewicht hoch ist (Husky Jerk, Shad Rap). Mit einem Abu- Hilo  kommt man da schon weiter raus.
Die Qualität stimmt auf jeden  Fall bei Rapala und sie laufen auch gut!
Mein Favorit ist aber der Turrus Ukko. Jeder macht da seine eigenen Erfahrungen...


----------



## Sxxlflx (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

wo kein fisch, da hilft auch kein Rapala...#d


----------



## McRip (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Es gibt bei jedem Hersteller gute und schlechte Köder. #h


----------



## bennie (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Mein X-Rap ist mein Lieblingsköder!


----------



## drogba (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

ja xrap is de beste köder den ich kenne von rapala.der rest is schrott.wobei die grössen xrap ******** laufen.gebt euer geld lieber für illex aus auch wenns recht teuer is es lohnt sich aber.Turrus ukko sind nätürlich auch eine bank für hechte vorallem die ganz großen von knapp 30 cm


----------



## Gorcky (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Also ich fisch mit sehr vielen verschiedenen Wobblertypen und auch Herstellern. Bei Rapala ist mein Favorit der Jointed Shad -Rap. Hat mir und meinem Vater schon sehr sehr viele Fische (große Hechte,große Barsche,Waller,Döbel,Barbe etc.) beschert. Also schon so gut wie alles drauf gefangen! Geschleppt oder beim Spinnangeln ist er bei mir eine absolute Bank in allen größen!! :m
Ich halte hingegen vom Huski Jerk nicht allzu viel,da er sich für mich nur zu gering hin und her bewegt!!
Hab vom X-Rap nur ein Viedeo bis jetzt sehen können aber der scheint auch echt Granate zu sein!!:vik: Muss ich mir mal kaufen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Alle Dinger von Rapala laufen gut bis sehr gut, habe bis jetzt schon einige Modelle gefischt, bin ganz zufrieden, aber meine Favs sind die Wobbler von Mann's und Storm!


----------



## cansahin (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Danke für die Tipps.
Dann werd ich mir mal einen X-Rap holen, welche Farben habt ihr von denen?


----------



## bennie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Der Blaue ist mein Liebling aber du kennst das ja sicher mit Vertrauen zum Köder


----------



## Wanne (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Finde die Wobbler von Rapala auch echt gut. Habe da schon ziemlich dicke Hechte mit gefangen. Angle immer so in der größe von 8- 10 cm. Mit Gelenk. Laufeigenschaften sind sehr gut.


----------



## Felix 1969 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



Soulfly schrieb:


> wo kein fisch, da hilft auch kein Rapala...#d


 

Manch einer kann ein Lied davon singen:c
Zum Themaie Rapala sind gut bis sehr gut.Wobei ich jetzt mal die hochgelobten Illex testen werde.Bin gespannt#c


----------



## Ollek (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



drogba schrieb:


> ja xrap is de beste köder den ich kenne von rapala.der rest is schrott.wobei die grössen xrap ******** laufen.gebt euer geld lieber für illex aus auch wenns recht teuer is es lohnt sich aber.Turrus ukko sind nätürlich auch eine bank für hechte vorallem die ganz großen von knapp 30 cm



|kopfkrat hmm Also der Rest ist keineswegs Schrott, aber wenn man mehr Geld über hat als die Illex eigentlich Wert sind würde ich mich dem Hype anschliessen, hab ich aber nicht bzw. kaufe mir "ehrliches Tackle"* #6

*wobei ich die Fängigkeit nie in frage stelle würde wohl aber den ungerechtfertigt hohen Preis.


----------



## LUKA$ (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Egal was andere über den Husky Jerk sagen ich find diesen Wobbler einfach nur Hammer und wenn er von sich aus auch wenig bewegung macht kleine impulse reichen bereits und er wird zum echten Zander-Killer meine meinung!!!!!


----------



## GoldRapper (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

ich angle am liebsten mit dem huskey jerk  14 cm und in gedeckten farben ...


----------



## cansahin (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Dann werd ich mir mal 2-3 Stück holen. 
Danke für die Tipps


----------



## PureContact (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

x-rap in pink
sehr schöner köder


----------



## Moe (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Zweifelsfrei sau teuer. Aber auch sehr fängig. Ich lege lieber 3 4 euro mehr auf den tisch und kauf mir einen statt 2 Wobbler, dafür dann aber einen Rapala. Denn die laufen immer. ich hab noch nie einen Rapala gekauft, der nicht super im Wasser lief. Bei  anderen Wobblern hatte ich leider oft im wasser die Aktion eines Backsteins.... egal wie man den Wobbler geführt hat..
Aber die Preise sind pervers.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## bennie (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

soo teuer finde ich sie auch wieder nicht....

kaufe sie aber auch nicht täglich.


----------



## Gorcky (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



bennie schrieb:


> soo teuer finde ich sie auch wieder nicht....
> 
> kaufe sie aber auch nicht täglich.


Find sie auch jetzt nicht soooo teuer! Sind zwar auch nicht unter billig ein zu stufen,aber teuer ist auch anders!!|supergri


----------



## drogba (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

also wenn ich lese hochgelobte illex |krach: ich fische fast nur noch mit illex aber man muss halt wissen wie.deshalb finden die meisten die dinger zu teuer und auch ********


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

kommt immer auf den angelladen oder so an..es gibt ja noch leute die ihre alten rapala für 10euro und mehr verkaufen wollen.


----------



## cansahin (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Bei uns kostet ein Rapala Wobbler ca. 6-9 euro


----------



## Ollek (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



drogba schrieb:


> also wenn ich lese hochgelobte illex |krach: ich fische fast nur noch mit illex aber man muss halt wissen wie.deshalb finden die meisten die dinger zu teuer und auch ********



|uhoh: ich weiss wie man die fischt, dennoch sind sie zu teuer und ******** find ich sie keineswegs, nur wie gesagt zu teuer.


----------



## drogba (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

ich finde den preis sind die wert ok nich alle aber zimlich viele


----------



## **bass** (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

hallo,

ich angel und besitz auch ne menge wobbler fisch die mit meinen jungen jahren ja auch schon seit 20 jahren... und kann nur bestätigen dass die rappalas top wobbler sind und wie auch schon oben erwähnt hatte ich noch nie probleme mit egal welchem modell... aber trotzdem sind es nicht die besten dann glaub ich hat illex ein viel kompletteres programm als rappala...

auf jedenfall bieten die mehr wobbler an die ich an meinem gewässer brauchen kann...

allerdings hab ich hier noch ne frage für die freaks ; ) hatte mir vor jahren mal einige modelle von rappale gekauft, und zwar waren das miniwobbler von 3cm mit nem bulligen kopf... jedoch such ich die auch nach einigen jahren schon vergebens...

weis jemand welches model ich meine und wichtiger weis jemand wo ich die noch herbekommen kann?

hab leider nur noch ein modell aber der wurde schon so oft attakiert dass das barschmuster fast nicht mehr zu erkennen ist ; )


----------



## Hooked (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Moin! Kannste mal ein Bild posten? Wäre hilfreich!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



drogba schrieb:


> ja xrap is de beste köder den ich kenne von rapala.der rest is schrott.


So ein Müll habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
Aber ich werde es an die Hechte weiterleiten, die ich mit dem Super Shad Rap gefangen habe.

Rapala baut zwar sehr gute, aber meiner Meinung nach zu teure Wobbler.
Ich habe auch schon mit wesentlich billigeren Wobbler mind. genauso gut, wenn nicht besser gefangen.
Noch teurere Wobbler (z.b. Illex) überlasse ich denjenigen, die meinen: Umso teurer desto besser, oder wenn ich schon kein Selbstvertrauen habe, dan wenigsten teure Wobbler.

Sicher sind die gut, keine Frage, aber das die auch besser fangen, nur weil die teurer sind wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Hecht-Hirte (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

@ bass

Könnte das der Mini Fat Rap sein?
Dann schau doch mal bei Angel-Oase rein.

Gruß Hecht-Hirte


----------



## Hooked (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Hi! Die sind ja nicht so gut weil die so teuer sind, sondern gut entwickelt und produziert. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Fakt ist, das Rapala-Wobbler mit zu den besten gehören, die es gibt.
Alleine schon das der Lauf getestet wird ist Gold wert.
Formen und Farben sind Gewässer-und Fischspezifisch.


----------



## Ollek (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



drogba schrieb:


> ja xrap is de beste köder den ich kenne von rapala.der rest is schrott.wobei die grössen xrap ******** laufen.gebt euer geld lieber für illex aus auch wenns recht teuer is es lohnt sich aber.





Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> So ein Müll habe ich ja noch nie gehört.
> Aber ich werde es an die Hechte weiterleiten,



Ja das nenn ich doch mal unvoreignommene Objektive Betrachtungsweise. Was würde ein Schalker sagen wenn es heisst Bayern ist die bessere Manschaft? Und umgekehrt? #h


----------



## GoldRapper (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

ich finde das die Rapala Wobbler nicht ohne grund (mit) ganz oben stehen! sind im vergleich zu Illex billiger und sehr gut verarbeitet! naturgetreue Lackierung, super laufeigenschaften und sehr Variantenreich! in meinen augen sind Jointed Floating, Jointed Shad Rap, Super Shad Rap und der Husky Jerk die besten Wobbler die ich je hatte!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



GoldRapper schrieb:


> und sehr gut verarbeitet! !


Na ja, unter gut verstehe ich allerdings nicht, das ich beim Super Shad Rap immer Nagelklarlack dabei haben muss, um die Hechtzahn Löcher wieder zu flicken.
Ist halt aus Balsaholz. Fangen tut er aber super.


----------



## Justhon (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Ich hab von Rapala den Fat Rap (oder hißer er Fat Shad Rap)? Aufjedenfalls sowas in der Art als Tiefläufer, zwar konnte ich noch keinen Fisch fangen aber das liegt warscheinlich nicht am Wobbler. Also den Lauf find ich schon klasse, aber mir ists imme mulmig wenn ich nen 6€ Wobbler am Band hab und denke, dass ich den jede Sekunde  duch nen Hänger verlieren könnte:q


MfG


----------



## Hooked (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

@Tommi-Engel
Dann mußt Du Dir mal einen neueren S-Shad Rap holen! Die sind aus Plastik! Hab mir direkt 2 Stück geholt als ich das gehört habe. Habe auch schon etliche darauf gefangen. Nur mehr oder weniger viele Kratzer, aber das bleibt nicht aus. Zumindest kommt damit der Anschlag besser durch und es gibt keine Löcher mehr im Wobbler!
Glaube seit der letzeten oder vorletzten Serie! 
...und vorallem sind die Laufeigenschaften jetzt bei allen gleich, da es ja kein Naturprodukt mehr ist.:m


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Schonmal jemand aufn X-Rap nen Zander erwischt? Müsste doch in flachen Gewässern funzen. Oder nachts.


----------



## GoldRapper (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

@Tommi-Engel da kann Rapala ja nichts für wenn du mit ihren Wobblern zuviele Fische fängst^^ is doch ganz nirmal das wenn du fisch fängst sich das nach ner zeit auch auf den wobbler auswirkt^^ das hat doch nichts mit der verarbeitung zutuhen  wenn du keine fische fangen würdest und ihn nur in deiner badewanner laufen lassen würdest, wären auch keine löcher drinn


----------



## GoldRapper (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

@ bennie nein den hab ich nich nicht ausprobiert. welche Rapala´s sind den deine Zander spezie´s?


----------



## Hooked (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Ich finde die X-Raps auch fantastisch! Jedenfalls vom Lauf her. Da kann man alles mit machen, wirklich super!
Das einzige Manko ist, das die Teile Hänger wie magisch anziehen!
Mir sind 2 abgerissen(der große Jointed und ein 10er) und einem Kollegen auch einer. Das alles natürlich ohne einen Zander darauf erwischt zu haben.|bigeyes 
Waren eigentlich immer sofort weg die Dinger. 2 im Rhein und einer im Kanello. Jetzt hab ich mir wieder einen geholt|kopfkrat.
Naja, Barsche hatte ich schon. 
War allerdings erst einmal mit dem neuen unterwegs.


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



GoldRapper schrieb:


> @ bennie nein den hab ich nich nicht ausprobiert. welche Rapala´s sind den deine Zander spezie´s?



ich fang nie welche...


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Moin Rapala Fans!
Ist mir klar, dass sich hier die Fans treffen.
Ich angel schon seit 10 Jahren fast nur noch mit der Spinn/Schleppangel. Und natürlich hatte ich das Glück auch mal ein paar anständige Raubfische zu fangen. Natürlich waren auch einige Fänge auf Rapala Köder dabei. Aber zumindest beim Schleppen fangen bei mir die anderen Wobbler besser.
Meine Favoriten auf Hecht sind N. Master und T. Ukko und auf Zander die Bomber Typen. Auf Barsch ist Illex ne Bank. 
Also nix gegen eure Lieblinge sind bestimmt gut, aber die besten glaub ich eher nicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## bennie (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Rapala Fans!
> Ist mir klar, dass sich hier die Fans treffen.
> Ich angel schon seit 10 Jahren fast nur noch mit der Spinn/Schleppangel. Und natürlich hatte ich das Glück auch mal ein paar anständige Raubfische zu fangen. Natürlich waren auch einige Fänge auf Rapala Köder dabei. Aber zumindest beim Schleppen fangen bei mir die anderen Wobbler besser.
> Meine Favoriten auf Hecht sind N. Master und T. Ukko und auf Zander die Bomber Typen. Auf Barsch ist Illex ne Bank.
> ...



Dass es eben die besten sind hat niemand behauptet. Hier tummeln sich nur Fans, die sie einfach wegen ihren typischen Eigenschaften mögen 

Wie wärs noch mit einem Sportex-Fans Thread


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Hallo Bennie!
Leider stehen die Sportex bei mir nur noch aufm Ständer.
Harrison und Major Craft ist jetzt bei mir die Nr.1.

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## Hooked (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

@Pikepauly
Genau deswegen habe ich geschrieben, "mit" die besten!

Nils Master und die Ukkos sind auch nicht schlecht auf Zander!
Bomber sind auch ganz Ok, zumindest manche Modelle.
Zu Illex braucht man ja auch nicht viel zu sagen und es gibt noch jede Menge anderer Wobbler-Produzenten, die auch gute Köder herstellen. 
"Die" besten gibts für mich nicht!


----------



## honeybee (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Ich fische selber gerne den X-Rap in Barschdekor.....

Ansonsten noch, gerade was Zander angeht, den Cotton Cordell Walleye Deep Diver


----------



## cansahin (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Hat einer von euch mal einen Rapala Taildancer ausprobiert??
Ich hab mir heut eine Taildancer gekauft und bin auch gleich los. Die ausbeute war ein Hecht mit 40cm und einer mit 60cm.


----------



## Zico (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

N´abend,

Rapala Wobbler !  Coole Teile :m

aber recht teuer ! leider ... Qualität hat aber Ihren Preis |rolleyes
ich sag jetzt nicht wie viele Teuronen ich bereits versemmelt
habe ...NEIN das tue ich nicht #q

P.S. vorhin mit einem Kumpel telefoniert , der hat auf so 
" Bode " Grappeltisch - Wobbler , schwimmend , das Stück
für 1,80 Euro  ?  2 massige Zander erwischt ... 60 cm + , am
Rhein bei Gernsheim .... nachts gegen Mitternacht :g

Fazit ...es geht auch billiger #6

Nächtle Zico


----------



## bennie (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Mein 1. Esox ging auch aufn 1.- Billigwobbler 6cm in Firetiger. Leider lief er danach nicht mehr


----------



## drogba (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

meien aznder fang ich nur nachts auf x rap .aber auf den kleinen 7 cm oder wieviel der hat die grossen laufen durch die bank weg schlecht ganz beosnders der jointed:v


----------



## drogba (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

naja man muss sich mal überllegen warum die japaner so verrückte leute sind .zum 1 wer kauft sich in deutschland ne 600 € rolle wie die neue von daiwa?für welchen fisch brauchste die in deutschland?(keinen denn hecht und zander sind keine kämpfer,allerdings fischen die dort mit auf thunfisch) 2. Diese köder haben bessere laufeigenschaften als alle anderen, aber ich hab schon mal gesagt die meisten leute wissen halt nich damit umzugehen und finden den preis dann dafür happig.klar geht man mit illex auch leer aus kein ding aber seltener wenn man weis wie die dinger hand zu haben sind.Leider dünnt sensas ja für den deutschen markt aus #q 
und noch was 300 € für ne rute mit der du alles machen kannst d.h von kleinst köder bist hecht köder werfen zu können finde ich garnicht happig vorallem macht an der rute jeder fisch spass und du kannst auch kapitale locker damit drillen.Wollte hier auch keine werbung machen sonder nur mal voraugen halten warum ich die so geil finde.und noch was wer ma die illex dvd gesehn hat wird villeicht verstehn warum ich so denke:l


----------



## Shadrap (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Als alter Rapala-Fan will ich dann auch noch was dazu sagen. Ich fische zwar auch viel mit anderen Wobblern wie z. B. Nils Master, Bomber, Mann´s etc., aber es gibt einige Rapala-Modelle, auf die ich nicht verzichten möchte.

Dazu gehören (na klar) der Shad Rap und der Super Shad Rap und ganz besonders die tieflaufenden Husky Jerks, die es in 10 und 12 cm Länge gibt. Die flachlaufenden Huskys haben für meinen Geschmack ab 12 cm Länge etwas wenig Aktion. Das sieht bei den Taildancern schon anders aus, das 7er Modell im Barschdekor gehört zu meinen absoluten Favoriten. Ein Topköder ist auch der Jointed Shad Rap, ich mag besonders die ganz kleinen in der 4cm-Version. Die lassen sich mit einer leichten Spinrute sehr gut werfen und sind super zum Barschangeln, aber auch Hechte mögen ihn.


----------



## Hooked (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Der Jointed läuft nicht schlecht, man kann nur nicht so viele faxen machen wie mit den einteiligen kleineren. Naja, aber ist wie immer Geschmackssache! Besonders die der Hechte.


----------



## moped (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Servus,

ich finde den Jointed in 11 cm genial für die Oberflächen-Angelei. Langsam eingeholt über versunkene Bäume oder über Kraut erfüllt er den selben Zweck wie diverse Walking-the-dog-Köder, ist halt lediglich zum einkurbeln! Den will ich nicht missen!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Ollek (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

#6

Hi Drogba

Sorry aber ich kann einige deiner Äusserungen nicht verstehen und denke (ich kann mich Irren und meins nicht böse |rolleyes) das entweder deine Erfahrung was Kunstköderangeln bzw.Kunstköder allgemein angeht noch nicht sehr gross ist, oder du sehr stark dazu neigst der Mode um *jeden Preis* mitzugehen. Und daher andere Köder evtl. gar nicht kennst oder dir die Objektivität fehlt deren Qualität einzuschätzen weil du dann doch sehr voreingenommen nur die Illex Favorisierst.



drogba schrieb:


> ja xrap is de beste köder den ich kenne von rapala.der rest is schrott.



Hier ist der Rest z.B. von Rapala schrott ?  Warum ?  
Eine wenn nicht die älteste Wobblerfirma überhaupt die mit ihren Ködern mehr Angelwettkämpfe gewonnen hat als irgentwer sonnst bezeichnest du als Schrott... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, Kennst du den Rest ? Hast du mit allen schon geangelt und kannst Objektiv deren Fängikeit bzw. Qualität beurteilen?  Ich glaube nicht.   Oder kannst du sie evtl nicht richtig führen? 



drogba schrieb:


> ich fische *fast nur noch mit illex* aber man muss halt wissen wie....





drogba schrieb:


> , aber ich hab schon mal gesagt die meisten leute wissen halt nich damit umzugehen und finden den preis dann dafür happig.klar geht man mit illex auch leer aus kein ding aber seltener *wenn man weis wie die dinger hand zu haben sind.*



Die Illex kannst du komischerweise in allen Situationen richtig Fischen obwohl grade diese Köder teils Spezielle Köderführung benötigen ... siehe Illex (Werbe) DVD. (Natürlich setzen andere Wobbler genauso richtige Köderführung vorraus )



drogba schrieb:


> naja man muss sich mal überllegen warum die japaner so verrückte leute sind .zum 1 wer kauft sich in deutschland ne 600 € rolle wie die neue von daiwa?



|supergri Richtig überleg dir das mal, und warum man für einen Köder der in der Herstellung ein Bruchteil dessen kostet was im Verkauf verlangt wird soviel Geld hinlegt.  Und der Qualitativ grade mal mittelmaß ist (Haken* Lack** und Körper***)

Aber evtl. gibt es bei den Japsen und Amis andere Gründe als beim "Hobby Deutschland Angler"

Zum einen gibt es markante Preisunterschiede für Angelzeugs in Japan sowie USA im Vergleich zu Deutschland (die Gründe sind vielfältig)
Zum anderen verdienen viele "Barschprofis" damit ihr Geld bzw. werden von den Firmen gesponsort weshalb es auch eine 600 Euro Rolle sein darf. 

......der Rest ist dann "Mode", der eine machts vor der andere machst nach. 

"Ich will ja schliesslich auch mit Edelgerät fischen" :g



drogba schrieb:


> denn hecht und zander sind keine kämpfer



|kopfkratwie gesagt das bekräftigt meine Meinung das deine Erfahrung bezüglich Spinnfischen nicht sehr gross ist 
(auch dumpfe lange starke fluchten eines kapitalen Hecht sind "Kampf" die das Material fordern)



drogba schrieb:


> 2. Diese köder haben bessere laufeigenschaften als alle anderen,



Definitiv Falsch!!!

Erkläre mir mal "besser"?  Besser weil *dir* der Lauf gefällt?  

Glaub mir Rapala und wie sei alle heissen (Billigstwobbler mal ausgenommen)
haben *ähnlich*, *gleich* bzw.*auch bessere* Laufeigenschaften.
Allein wenn man damit nicht mehr Fischt, weil ein z.B. Balzer Wobbler evtl. <<<unter meine Niveau>>> liegt wird man den Unterschied nicht sehen. (ist eine Annahme mit dem Niveau)

Dem Fisch muss der Lauf gefallen, und nur der entscheidet *zuletzt* über Erfolg oder nicht. Und meine Erfahrung ist dahingehend das *die meisten* auch "Nichtillexwobbler" mögen.



drogba schrieb:


> .
> und noch was *300 € für ne rute* mit der du alles machen kannst d.h von kleinst köder bist hecht köder werfen zu können finde ich garnicht happig vorallem macht an der rute jeder fisch spass und du kannst auch kapitale locker damit drillen.



|kopfkratHier waren die Japaner noch "verrückt" wegen 600 Euro Rollen??



drogba schrieb:


> naja man muss sich mal überllegen warum die japaner so verrückte leute sind .zum 1 wer kauft sich in deutschland ne 600 € rolle .



Auch wenn du mir das nicht glaubts, aber es gibt Ruten mit denen du genauso Spass hast und genauso Fische fängst und die "nur" ein Drittel kosten (teils sogar weniger)

Nimm als bsp. Hardy.  Was bezahlt man an Hardy?  

Punkt1 den Namen
Punkt2 hier und da Handarbeit und Material (das es auch bei wesentlich Preiswerteren Ruten gibt)
Punkt3 wieder den Namen.

Bei Illex Ruten ist es nicht anders, die Ruten bzw. Blanktechnologie ist defakto nicht höher entwickelt als zum bsp. Marktführer Shimano.

Welche Rute Speziel meinst du?  Die Blechpeitsche ? Oder Illexruten?

Ich kenne 280 Euro Ruten von illex mit denen man mit Sicherheit *nur *Fische der "Barschklasse" fangen sollte
Alles andere wäre Fatal.

@ drogba wie gesagt nimms mir nich Übel ist nur meine Meinung die du mir sicher Objektiv wiederlegen kannst 

*brechen schnell (was gut ist bei Hänger, schlecht bei Fisch)
** hält nicht mal eine Woche 
*** ist tatsächlich der Hauptgrund weshalb Wobbler wieder umgetauscht werden (ich weiss wovon ich rede)  
nach geraumer Zeit bildet sich oft (kommt auch auf das benutzen an) ein Leck in dem Radius wo z.B beim Arnaud der mittlere Haken sitzt.

Grüsse
Ollek

PS: Ich benutze sehr oft das Wort "Objektiv" weiss auch nicht woran das liegt #h


----------



## drogba (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

naja die diskussion is so wie zwischen bmw und benz.versuch ma nem benz fahrer nen bmw zu verklickern und andersrum.und ja ich hab schon recht viele rapala gefischt und seltener erfolg gehabt als mit illex .aber na gut


----------



## Ollek (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

:q hehe jo da hast du auch wieder Recht.

Es gab mal eine Zeit in der haben sich junge Männer Haarspangen gekauft, und das nicht weil von anbeginn der Menschheitsgeschichte es Praktisch war  sich als Mann eine Haarspange zu setzen. Sondern weil ein gewisser Herr Beckham der Meinung war das muss so sein. 
Allein nur aufgrund dieser Tatsache fanden es danach viele (gottseidank nicht alle) Praktisch sich ebenfalls so ein Plastikbügel auf den Kopf zu tackern.

Mittlerweile haben aber viele es auch eingesehen das es ganz schön bescheuert aussieht und haben sich diesem Hype wieder entzogen.

Mit Illex (und diversen anderen Edeltackle) ist es ähnlich (allerdings auch nich so Grotesk,  einer sagt "das ist in" die anderen sagen "du hast Recht" und schon gehts los. Alles andere wird als "Schrott" abgetan :q

Ich muss aber dazusagen auch ich greife dann eher zum illex als zum Haarreif, das sollte nur verdeutlichen wieso Dinge plötzlich so schweinemässig "In" sind die vorher nie einer angerührt hat.

Einige kriegen ja schon sprichwörtlich einen Orgassmus bei Präsentieren ihrer vollen Illexbox.  (sorry meridian ) 
Ich glaube eine Box voller Kormoranwobbler wäre nicht so Präsentiert wurden #6 Mann will halt zeigen was man hat...ist ja verständlich


----------



## Hooked (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

|good:     
So ist es! ...und vor allem gibts sogar noch "bessere" (teurere)
Wobbler als Illex oder Jackall!! Aber ist ja auch egal.
Jeder so wie er meint.
Ich bin froh das es noch jede Menge anderer Wobblerhersteller gibt. Sonst würden die Fische auch nicht mehr so beissen und es wäre auch sehr langweilig, wenn jeder die gleichen Köder in der Box hätte.


Meinte vorher übrigens den X-Rap "jointed".


----------



## Ollek (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



Hooked schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das es noch jede Menge anderer Wobblerhersteller gibt. Sonst würden die Fische auch nicht mehr so beissen und *es wäre auch sehr langweilig, wenn jeder die gleichen Köder in der Box hätte.*



#6 Ein Interessanter Aspekt der die meist vordergündige Kaufentscheidung für Teures Gerät darstellt. Es gibt blos niemand zu, aber z.B. mit der oben abgebildetet Box unterscheidet man sich schon gewaltig von der Masse.

"Ich fische eine Klasse über dir" ist die Kernaussage.

PS: will aber jetzt nicht den Illexfans zu nahe treten, ich weiss Ihr kauft ausschliesslig wegen der "Klinisch  erprobten Fängigkeit" :m 

Gruss#h


----------



## Hooked (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Ich fische auch einige Japanische Wobbler, aber nicht "nur"! Allerdings glaube ich auch das so Leute wie z.B. Meridian auch nicht nur Japanische Wobbler fischen. Aber wenn, dann richtig. Das heißt mit allem was da so dazu gehört(zig ruten und Rollen etc.). 
Würd ich ja auch gern, ist mir aber noch zu teuer.


----------



## KHof (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Lästert mal nicht über Kormoranwobbler! Meine letzten Hechte hab ich alle auf Kormoran (Jerks) gefangen - nicht auf die auch versuchten Freddys.....

Klaus


----------



## Ollek (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



KHof schrieb:


> Lästert mal nicht über Kormoranwobbler!



Würd ich nie tun, aber sie haben nun mal nicht dieses gewisse Prestige wie Illex und co. Und stolz seine Kormoranwobblersammlung präsentieren würden warscheinlich die wenigsten :m


----------



## JakobS (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Also wenn du dir Rapala kaufst würd ich keine Balsa Holz Wobbler kaufen einen konnte ich nach dem 3. Hecht wegwerfen ,weil er so zerschlißen war.An deiner Stelle würde ich mir Illex Wobbler kaufen sind zwar sehr teuer taugen dafür aber auch was

MvG Jakob


----------



## Hooked (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Cormoran- Wobbler sind super! Zumindest einen habe ich gleich mehrmals. Der wird nicht mehr hergestellt und ich hatte meinen in Schweden an einer Boje hängen lassen. Hab letztens noch welche in einem Lagerverkauf gefunden. Sofort bestellt und dann nicht bekommen. Erst 3 Wochen später. Dafür habe ich dann aber sogar noch einen extra dazu bekommen. Allerdings war eine der beiden Farben die ich bestellt hatte, nicht dabei. 
Naja, aber nochmal umtauschen habe ich keine Lust. Ist ne längere Geschichte.
Auf jeden Fall (zum Teil) Spitzen Dinger...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Hallo,

ist schon komisch, daß der Thread Rappala heißt und dann über Illex diskutiert wird.|kopfkrat 
Bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich nur mal sagen, daß die Colonel 3D Diablo von Balzer eigentlich auch erwähnenswert sind. Vor allem die 2-teiligen in Weißfisch und Bachforelle, ab 11cm. Sind keine Weitwurfwunder, fangen aber enorm und sind preislich ok, wie ich finde. Halt nur für diejenigen, denen ein Wobbler von Balzer nicht peinlich ist in der Box....


----------



## Ansgar (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Moin,

also mal wieder zurueck zum Rapalla Wobbler.

Ich finde die Dinger ziemlich brauchbar, allerdings nicht in jeder Gelegenheit. Finde das auch komisch, wenn Leute das hier so verallgemeinern.

Gerade die 3-5cm Teile in Regenbogenforelle sind immer noch meine liebsten Forellenwobbler im Bach. Und die grossen Magnums sind sehr brauchbar fuer Trolling im Meer. 

Allerdings muss man sich mal die Laufeigenschaften genau angucken - der Lauf vom Rapalla ist sehr "eng", das heisst er laeuft nicht grossartig aus der Bahn von einer Seite zu anderen, sondern laeuft sehr gerade. Das ist im Fluss von Vorteil, die angeblich so tollen Turus Ukko (oder wie auch immer man das schreibt, hab die vor 5 Jahren gekauft und danach nie wieder gesehen) drehen sich da entspannt auf den Ruecken und schliddern an der Oberflaeche, weil sie nen viel zu "weiten" Lauf haben und jedesmal wenn sie "ausschweifen" von der Stroemung hochgedrueckt werden. Ausserdem bringt der "enge" Lauf im Fluss weniger Fehlbisse.
Im Meer beim schnellen Trolling ist der enge Lauf auch von Vorteil, versuch mal so was weit ausschweifendes bei >5kn zu schleppen.

Fischt Du allerdings im Teich oder See oder schleppst langsam im Meer werden die meisten Rapallas recht unattraktiv durch den engen Lauf - sie suchen keinen grossen Bereich ab und imitieren nur einen gerade schwimmenden Fisch anstelle vielleicht eines sterbenden wie z.B. ein ruckartig gefuehrter Jerk.

Daher wueder ich differenzieren - in der Stroemung und beim schnellen Schleppen gut, im See lieber was anderes.

Hoffe das hilft.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dart (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Rapala fängt....Illex auch...no Name Billigwobbler auch
Ich hab die unterschiedlichsten Köder zu sehr grossen Preisunterschieden in der Box, alle bereiten mir Spass und Freude und die meisten haben auch Fischkontakt gehabt.
Ich hab immer gewissenhaft jeden gefangenen Fisch befragt, ob er in der gleichen Situation auch auf einen anderen Köder gebissen hätte, bislang hab ich keine gescheite Antwort bekommen|gr:|gr:|supergri.
Wenn es den ein Rapala sein soll, dann wäre der X-Rap einer meiner Favoriten.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## JakobS (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



Dart schrieb:


> Rapala fängt....Illex auch...no Name Billigwobbler auch




da geb ich dir voll recht.ich hab mal mit nem billigwobbler für 0,99euro einen 80 hecht gefangen|supergri


----------



## bazawe (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Ich fische gerne die Jointed Modelle, besonders im Winter brachte mir das 13 cm Modell schon viele Hechte, vor ca. 4 Wochen sogar meinen größten Schied mit 76 cm. 

Gruß bazawe


----------



## schrauber78 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



bazawe schrieb:


> Ich fische gerne die Jointed Modelle, besonders im Winter brachte mir das 13 cm Modell schon viele Hechte, vor ca. 4 Wochen sogar meinen größten Schied mit 76 cm.
> 
> Gruß bazawe


 
watn dat???


----------



## JakobS (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

guck einfach unter http://www.angler-oase.de und da unter wobbler dann unter jointed modellen und da is dann ne riesige auswahl!!

gruss jakob


----------



## Pfandpirat (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> watn dat???



Süddeutsch für Rapfen.


----------



## JakobS (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



bazawe schrieb:


> Ich fische gerne die Jointed Modelle, besonders im Winter brachte mir das 13 cm Modell schon viele Hechte.



ich find die auch klasse die kleineren vor alldingen für barsche

mfg jakob


----------



## Henryhst (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



Dart schrieb:


> Rapala fängt....Illex auch...no Name Billigwobbler auch
> 
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


 
Naja ich möchte mal den diereckten vergleich sehen zwischen rapala und billig dinger viele von denen laufen überhaubtnicht#d.
An rapalas habe ich etliche und für alle gelegenheiten(flach tief kraut) egal. ich nehme sehr gerne die ratlin rap8,minnow spoon und x raps fürs flache.......ansonsten die magnum floating 11-18cm und bara magnums für Hecht in bis 4m wasser.......taildancer und shad rap für zander.....deeptail dancer für dorsch...und den super shad rap für hecht und zander.....aso ein geheimtipp dives to 10 fliegt wie ein küstenwobbler...  also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen und habe etliche größen und farben......

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



Henryhst schrieb:


> und shad rap für zander.....


 
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den neuen "X-Rap Shad"s gemacht?

http://www.rapala.com/products/luresdetail.cfm?modelName=x-rap_shad&freshorsalt=Fresh

#h


----------



## magic feeder (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

also ich finde die rapalas super.....ich fische jetzt schon seit über 10 jahren damit und habe auch eine sammelleidenschaft dafür entwickelt......der firetiger ist für mich die geheimwaffe unter den rapalas falls mal nichts geht......


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



magic feeder schrieb:


> also ich finde die rapalas super.....
> und habe auch eine sammelleidenschaft dafür entwickelt......


 
geht mir genauso!#6

(fast) jedesmal, wenn ich im Laden vor dem Regal stehe, muss ich einen kaufen...|rotwerden


----------



## gründler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Jup kann ich mir nur Vorrednern anschließen!
Meine tun mir immer Leid wenn ich sie in die Tiefe schicke und sie manchmal mit einer Lackwunde wieder auftauchen#6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...8474395181626&bmUID=1201124472747&bmLocale=de
ganz runter scrollen
RAPALA SLOGAN CAP GREY 
RAPCPCAPSL1 
hab ich mir vor einigen Wochen zugelegt, find ich echt witzig!


----------



## Henryhst (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Mir auch aber darum immer bissel nagellack im keller das man den ärmsten gleich wieder versorgen kann =)=)=)


----------



## Kochtoppangler (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Finde für Bachforellen sind an einigen Stellen schlanke Rapalas bis 5cm nen ziehmlicher Killer ( Je nach Stelle eher Floating oder Countdown , der jointed ist aber auch nicht verkehrt.)

Mit anderen Rapalas hab ich wenig Erfahrung daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen .

Den einzigen Illex den ich zum Forellenfischen verwende ist der Tiny Fry in 5cm der ist für bestimmte Einsatzgebiete ( z.B. sehr flaches strömendes Wasser) dem Rapala weit Überlegen an den meisten anderen Stellen ist er aber weniger gut .
Daher jeder Wobbler hat sein Einsatzgebiet , aber allgemein sagen der eine ist besser kann man wohl eher nicht .


----------



## zanderhunter-hst (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Meine Lieblingswobbler von Rapala sind auf jeder Fall der Magnum in Barsch, Blue shining, grüne Makrele und der gute alte Red Head. Ansonsten noch Shad Rap in natülichen Farben (seit letztem Jahr iss das irgendwie mein Lieblingswobbler geworden), Ratlillin Rapala, und Barra Magnum. Aso und meinen Walley Diver von Cotton Cordell mag ich auch nich mehr aus der Box auspacken. 
So nu gib ich auch noch mein Senf zu der Illex Diskusion.....also meiner Meinung nach sind diese Wobbler total überteuert. Es sind wirklich gute Wobbler (hab sie auch schon gefischt...waren aber nich meine....;-)) aber für diese Preise bekomm ich schon 2-3 Rapala und bin so besser auf alles vorbereitet als mit nur einem Wobbler. Auch fand ich die Haken nicht besonders gut, sind zwar sauscharf aber biegen mir persöhnlich auch zu leicht auf.


----------



## magic feeder (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

falls ich mal ne lackwunde an einem meiner rapalas habe ist das schon schade .....aber wenn es ne bisswunde ist, ist das zumindest ne kleine trophäe.....rapala gleich nonplusultra


----------



## Veit (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Meine Meinung zu Rapala-wobblern: Gut verarbeitet, gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis, laufen auch alle gut (die, die ich besitze zumindest). Nur ein Problem haben sie jedenfalls bei mir. - SIE FANGEN NIX! Ok, dass ist etwas übertrieben, den ein paar wenige Fische habe ich mit Rapalas schon gefangen, dennoch gibts leider keinen anderen Hersteller von dem ich soviele "Nixfänger" besitze wie von Rapala.  Der einzige der zumindest ein bisschen was taugt, ist der X-Rap.

Komisch aber von Salmo, Ugly Duckling und Illex beispielsweise hat bei mir bis jetzt so gut wie jeder gekaufte Wobbler auch Fisch gebracht.|kopfkrat


----------



## magic feeder (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

das sehe ich anders........es kommt ja schliesslich nicht auf den wobbler an....und ich glaube einfach nicht dass die rapalas bei irgend 
wem anders nix fangen.....ich hatte bisher super erfolge damit.......vielleicht hast du einfach nicht den richtigen wobbler für dein gewässer entdeckt....


----------



## Henryhst (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



Veit schrieb:


> Meine Meinung zu Rapala-wobblern: Gut verarbeitet, gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis, laufen auch alle gut (die, die ich besitze zumindest). Nur ein Problem haben sie jedenfalls bei mir. - SIE FANGEN NIX! Ok, dass ist etwas übertrieben, den ein paar wenige Fische habe ich mit Rapalas schon gefangen, dennoch gibts leider keinen anderen Hersteller von dem ich soviele "Nixfänger" besitze wie von Rapala.  Der einzige der zumindest ein bisschen was taugt, ist der X-Rap.
> 
> Komisch aber von Salmo, Ugly Duckling und Illex beispielsweise hat bei mir bis jetzt so gut wie jeder gekaufte Wobbler auch Fisch gebracht.|kopfkrat


 
Wen du mal kein interesse an deinen Rapis hast immer her damit:g:g:g


----------



## Pit der Barsch (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Hat Rapalla auch gute Popper zu Rapfenfang ???


----------



## PureContact (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Hat Rapalla auch gute Popper zu Rapfenfang ???


http://www.rapalaworld.com/lure.php?s=aWQ9MSZzaXZ1PWx1cmVzJnR5cGU9MCZwPTEmaD0yRkl0ZUZMbg==


biddö


----------



## Veit (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



PureContact schrieb:


> http://www.rapalaworld.com/lure.php?s=aWQ9MSZzaXZ1PWx1cmVzJnR5cGU9MCZwPTEmaD0yRkl0ZUZMbg==
> 
> 
> biddö


Wenns um diesen Köder geht, muss ich wirklich auch mal ne Lanze für Rapala brechen. Das ist wirklich ein Topp-Rapfenköder, mit dem ich auch schon einige schöne Silberlinge gefangen habe!!!!!!
An den hab ich bei meinem Rapala-Frust-Beitrag vorhin garnicht gedacht.#q


----------



## k1ng (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht ein paar alte Fat Raps in den Köderboxen und möchte sie gerne los werden? (Alte Farben bevorzugt)
Bei mir am Weiher sind das leider die einzigsten Wobbler die fangen :/

ps. Es gab mal einen verchromten Wobbler von Spro, hat jemand einen Link zu ihm ? 

Aber bitte keine Glass Fat Raps


----------



## PureContact (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

Ich finde die Raps haben einen weichen nicht aggressiven Lauf, brechennicht so dolle aus und habe nicht diese ich nenn sie mal kicking Action die bis inen Griff wandert! vom Dekor her sind die Teile aber echt nicht schlecht und wie schon gesagt wurde Preis ist auch gut!
Es gibt eben versch. Geschmäcker auch bei den Fischen... mit meinen Raps hab ich auch schon gut gefangen!


----------



## McRip (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*



k1ng schrieb:


> Aber bitte keine Glass Fat Raps



Mal so am Rande: Warum nicht? Sind die schlechter?


----------



## k1ng (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Was haltet ihr von Rapala Wobbler??*

@ McRip,
ich habe jede Farbe von den Glass Fat Raps ausprobiert, und nix gefangen . Immer nur auf die normalen Dinger


----------

